# Schwinn tire dating codes Printed in 1962



## ABC Services (Feb 25, 2013)

Original Schwinn print. hope it can help someone.


The paper has a light print to start with but I was able to adjust the contrast.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 25, 2013)

*Print Too Light...*

Please post it again in darker print.Thanks...I had this and lost it,dont remember where it came from,maybe from the old Schwinn Forums.


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 25, 2013)

*Did you see...*

The guy on fee bay trying to sell a copy of this?
What next?

Greg M.


----------

